# z32 parts on a z31



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there anything on a z32 that would be an upgrade for a z31 turbo? I know the MAF and fuel pump are common upgrades but anything else, injectors, swap to coil packs maybe? theres a decent NA automatic that hasnt been parted otu yet and I want first picks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Only the brakes will be a bolt on for the 87-89 turbos. EVERYTHING else will require some work or ingenuity. Seats are probably the second easiest to make fit. But beyond that, nothing else will swap. Injectors won't. Coil packs aren't even close. MAF requires a different ECU or Nistune.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

So not even the fuel pump would be un upgrade? Im not expecting everything to fit together without any work. Does the 87-89 have to be turbo for it to be a direct bolt on for the brakes? mine is an 87 but originally came NA. it have the dual front and single back calipers. I want to get the quad z32 brakes up front and put my dual front brakes to the back. the master cylinder is the same for both so that doesnt need to be changed. How much power can the stock MAF read up to and is there a difference in turbo or NA MAFs for the z31? Z32 didnt have any better of a differential in it or anything?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

OriginalGinger said:


> So not even the fuel pump would be un upgrade?


It would. It's not a direct bolt in AFAIK. But why would you want a used electrical part like a fuel pump?


OriginalGinger said:


> Im not expecting everything to fit together without any work. Does the 87-89 have to be turbo for it to be a direct bolt on for the brakes? mine is an 87 but originally came NA. it have the dual front and single back calipers.


If they swapped in the turbo brakes, then it will be fine.


OriginalGinger said:


> I want to get the quad z32 brakes up front and put my dual front brakes to the back.


Not even remotely possible. Well... I guess it could be. But that's not how they work. Very different brakes from and rear.


OriginalGinger said:


> the master cylinder is the same for both so that doesnt need to be changed.


Similar, but not the same.


OriginalGinger said:


> How much power can the stock MAF read up to and is there a difference in turbo or NA MAFs for the z31?


All US Z31s used the same MAF. I think it was good for around 350hp or so if I remember right. Info is on z31.com's turbo FAQ.


OriginalGinger said:


> Z32 didnt have any better of a differential in it or anything?


Won't mount up to your car unless you swap in the whole subframe. And that is also NOT a bolt in operation.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

If i got the front calipers from the z32 would it fit on the z31 brake rotor or will both have to be changed? I wanna get the rims off the z32 also they arent too much wider so they shouldnt rub right?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Brakes on Your 300ZX

Wheels and Tires for your 300ZX


----------

